# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Luther

## tammyy2j

Idris Elba stars in Neil Cross's six-part series Luther, a  psychological crime thriller that takes a new look at the detective genre on BBC One.

Elba, best known for his performance in the award-winning HBO series The Wire, playing drug kingpin Russell "Stringer" Bell, now finds himself on the other side of the law as John Luther, a near-genius murder detective whose brilliant mind cannot always save him from the dangerous violence of his passions.

Joining Elba in the cast are Ruth Wilson, Steven Macintosh, Paul McGann and Warren Brown.

Creator and writer Neil Cross is an acclaimed suspense novelist  and was lead writer on two series of BBC One's Spooks.

"I'm delighted that BBC One is bringing Luther to life," he says. "It's an intense psychological thriller which examines not only human depravity but the complex nature of love â¦ and how it's often this â our finest attribute â that leads us into darkness."

----------

lizann (21-04-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Episode One

DCI John Luther returns to work after a spell of leave following the traumatic arrest of the serial killer Henry Madsen. 

Luther's first case is investigating the murder of the parents of child genius, Alice Morgan. He quickly deduces that Alice is responsible for the deaths, but the seemingly perfect crime leaves no evidence with which to convict Alice. 

Outside of work Luther is trying to win back his wife now he's got his life back on track. She has moved, on however, and has a new man in her life – Mark, who is the antithesis of Luther. Will Luther be able to save his fractured marriage to Zoe?

As the murder case proceeds, Luther realises he has become Alice's next project and that Zoe is in danger – because he dared to question Alice's brilliance. 

Luther and Alice seem to have a strange connection – both extraordinarily intelligent – they verbally spar with each other and seem to delight in the competition.

Luther's brilliant mind soon works out how Alice managed to kill her parents without leaving a trace but without the evidence of the gun, there is nothing he can do. On this occasion, it seems Alice has won but Luther refuses to give up.

In the meantime, unbeknown to Luther, Alice has tracked down Henry Madsen to his hospital bedside where he lies in a coma. But what does she intend to do now that she has found him?


Episode Two 

Luther is called to the shooting of two uniformed police officers. The murders are cold blooded but appear motiveless. 

Luther quickly realises that the killer is a soldier and that he seems to be targeting anyone wearing a police uniform.

With Ripley's help, Luther identifies the killer as Owen Lynch but not before they are called to the scene of another police shooting. Three more police officers are gunned down.

Meanwhile, Alice has been investigating Luther and to his horror, seems to know what happened to Madsen during his arrest. She baits him further by asking what Zoe would think if she knew the truth. 

Concerned for her safety, Luther urges Zoe to leave London as he fears Alice will come after her again but Zoe refuses to believe him. 

Trying to uncover the killer's motives, Luther discovers that Owen is taking his orders from his father, Terry Lynch, a convicted police killer. 

Terry wants his sentence squashed and is threatening further deaths unless his terms are met.

Determined to flush Owen out, Luther gives a taunting television interview, ensuring that all of Owen's anger and hatred is focused on him. However, in an effort to catch his killer, has Luther just signed his own death warrant?

----------


## lizann

When does it start? I've seen it advertised on BBC 1

----------


## tammyy2j

> When does it start? I've seen it advertised on BBC 1


Luther begins on BBC One on May 4

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I can see this being a cracking drama.

----------


## JustJodi

this guy who plays Luther(Idris Elba) was in   Guy Richies  ROCK n ROLLA,, http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1032755/
He was interviewed on One Show last week... I am looking forward to seeing this program :-)

----------


## moonstorm

This one looks fantastic!!

----------


## Perdita

Tuesday 1 June
9.00-10.00pm BBC ONE and BBC HD

    * www.bbc.co.uk/luther

  Spoiler:     When an art dealer's wife is taken hostage at gunpoint, Luther leads a tense investigation, as the dark psychological thriller continues.

The hostage takers want payment in diamonds so, stalling for time, Luther substitutes a bag of replacement diamonds from the Serious Crime Unit's evidence safe. Luther and DCI Reed are on hand to arrest the gang members picking up the gems, but when everything starts to unravel Luther begins to suspect that even Reed has double-crossed him.

Luther tries to persuade Reed that between them they can make it work, but Reed knows it is only a matter of time before Luther has to give him up. Terrified and distraught, Reed goes to the only person he knows Luther will listen to – Zoe.

DCI John Luther is played by Idris Elba, DCI Ian Reed by Steven Mackintosh and Zoe Luther by Indira Varma. This episode also features Thomas Lockyer as art dealer James Carrodus; Donatienne Dupont as his wife, Jessica; Ross McCall as hostage taker Daniel Sugarman; Danny Lee Wynter as Tom Meyer; and Alexander Morton as Bill Winingham.

----------

Dazzle (13-05-2010)

----------


## JustJodi

*I totally love this program !!!!!!!!!!!! it is so intense , its dark, its just terrific,, if any one has not started to watch this program  it is SOOOOOOOOO worth watching :-) Ruth Wilson is great as Mary Morgan ,,*

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I need to catch this on iplayer as it clashes with CSI.  Anyone watching Strike back on Sky1

----------


## alan45

I have watched bot episodes of this. Sorry its too far-fetched for my likng.

The business last week with the police radi was totally wrong. The type of radio used can be located instantly so the police would have known where he was. It can also be decoded so as to render it useless to anyone who steals it. Multiple murders etc. Bit like a Marquess episode of The Bill

----------


## Dazzle

I've seen the first episode but haven't decided whether to watch the rest of the series.  I didn't really enjoy it, although it's got a great cast.  Idris Elba can do so much better than this - he was my favourite person in The Wire, which had a brilliant ensemble cast.

----------


## alan45

> I've seen the first episode but haven't decided whether to watch the rest of the series.  I didn't really enjoy it, although it's got a great cast.  Idris Elba can do so much better than this - he was my favourite person in The Wire, which had a brilliant ensemble cast.


 Luther isnt a patch on The Wire. They seem to be trying to show London as Baltimore and frankly it just isnt working. I dont think I will be watching any more of it.

----------


## Dazzle

Can any show be a patch on The Wire, though?  It's one of my favourite TV programmes ever, so I'll always compare other cop shows to it.

----------


## Perdita

I watched it and I don't like it much

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Oh you've put me of it now.

----------


## Dazzle

Don't be put off Chloe - Luther does have an excellent cast.  Sometimes I love programmes that most people seem to hate.  I think you should watch it and decide for yourself.  :Smile:

----------


## moonstorm

Ok, tried this one and just can't get into it - as has been said, too far fetched.

----------


## Perdita

> Oh you've put me of it now.


I agree with Dazzle, Kath, give it a try, you might like it, the actors are good, I just could not get into the storylines  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

*guess i am the only one who really likes this show,,,oh well .. to each their own :-D*

----------


## alan45

New BBC detective series Luther suffered a massive drop in its audience on Tuesday night. 

The programme, which stars The Wire's Idris Elba, appealed to 4.05m (17.9%) on BBC One from 9pm, representing an almost 1.3m week-on-week drop.

However, the show still comfortably won the 9pm hour, after The Bill attracted just 2.66m (11.7%) to ITV1.

Holby City, which was not shown last week due to a BBC News special on David Cameron becoming prime minister, pulled in 5.71m (26.7%) for BBC One in the 8pm hour.

On ITV1, documentary series Children's Hospital appealed to 2.5m (12.4%) from 7.30pm, and Who Wants To Be A Millionaire gained 3.19m (14.9%) in the 8pm hour.

BBC Two's Coast averaged 1.61m (8.4%) from 7pm. It was followed by Theo's Adventure Capitalists, with 900k (4.2%), a 360k week-on-week increase.

The Story of Science took 1.72m (7.6%) for BBC Two in the 9pm hour, but it was beaten by Heston's Ultimate Feast, which pulled in 1.86m (8.3%) for Channel 4 and 217k (1.2%) on timeshift.

Also on Channel 4, Supersize vs Superskinny averaged 1.9m (8.9%) in the 8pm hour and 254k (1.1%) on timeshift, and documentary Our Daughter: The Mermaid had 1.52m (9.1%) from 10pm and 118k (1.3%) on timeshift.

Cowboy Builders saw an impressive 330k week-on-week increase to 1.34m (6.5%) on Five in the 8pm hour. 

Later on the channel, CSI appealed to 2.02m (8.9%) from 9pm to 10pm. 

Overall, BBC One dominated primetime with 24.5% compared to ITV1's 14.7%. Channel 4 took third place with 7.4% (+1: 0.9%), ahead of BBC Two with 6.2% and Five with 5.8%. 

Elsewhere, the final episode of Blood, Sweat And Luxuries pulled in 612k (2.7%) for BBC Three in the 9pm hour, then a repeat of EastEnders managed 996k (5.1%) from 10pm.

----------

Dazzle (22-05-2010)

----------


## Smellena

oh i really love this program!!! think its soooo goof although proberly unrealisitc i LOVE it!  :Big Grin: 
wish there will be a series 2!!!!

----------


## JustJodi

> oh i really love this program!!! think its soooo goof although proberly unrealisitc i LOVE it! 
> wish there will be a series 2!!!!


Oh I love the show myself, I find it DIFFERENT from most cop shows,, but thats just me,,

----------


## tammyy2j

Its renewed for a 2nd season

----------


## tammyy2j

Season 2 Promo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHDeIspEW6Q

----------


## Perdita

Tuesday 28 June
9.00-10.00pm BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD
www.bbc.co.uk/luther 

  Spoiler:     As Luther's affection grows for Jenny, the quirky girl who is integrating herself into his life, so does his determination to protect her, as the crime drama continues. His wish to get her back on her feet even overrides his obsession with work and, for the first time in too long, he takes a holiday to help her. Their domestic morning is interrupted, however, by news of a violent attack at a petrol station. Luther reluctantly leaves Jenny, warning her to be careful. 

Meanwhile, Baba and her heavies continue to make their demands on Luther. As yet, he has been unable to find a way to end their blackmail. However, when Toby and Frank set Luther another task, he sees an opening through the obvious antagonism between the two men. For Jenny's sake he knows he must do what they say but, slowly, a plan to exploit Frank's frustration with Toby starts to formulate in his mind...

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought it was back on the 14th of June?

----------


## Perdita

It is.

Tuesday 14 June
9.00-10.00pm BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD
www.bbc.co.uk/luther 

  Spoiler:    
Luther (Idris Elba) returns as the near-genius murder detective. A year after the death of estranged wife Zoe and best friend Ian Reed's betrayal, Luther remains tortured by the past, as the drama starring Idris Elba as the near-genius murder detective returns. 

While Alice bides her time in a psychiatric unit and Ripley languishes in uniform, Luther has been shut away with dusty files working on cold cases. His only solace exists in his newfound friendship with Mark North and their late-night chess games â forever bonded by the person that once divided them: Zoe. 

Former investigating officer Martin Schenk offers Luther a role in the new Serious and Serial Unit, and Luther accepts. He is determined to devote his energy to reinstating DS Justin Ripley as a rising star in the police force and help those who he inadvertently hurt or compromised in the past, including Alice.

The team, complete with the new addition of ambitious DS Erin Gray, is immediately faced with a surreal and nightmarish case. They must catch a man who hides behind a Punch mask as he brutally murders his victims. Luther quickly concludes that this man is obsessed with fairytale and mythology and is determined to enter into historical folklore himself by accomplishing one final devastating set piece. 

Luther's focus is disrupted by the arrival of Caroline Jones, the wife of a man Luther committed to prison long ago. Caroline blames Luther for the destruction of her family and now demands his help to rescue her daughter, Jenny.

----------

tammyy2j (09-06-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Tuesday 21 June
9.00-10.00pm BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD
www.bbc.co.uk/luther 

  Spoiler:      Luther (Idris Elba) is devastated by news of his colleague's abduction. Luther is devastated by the news of his colleague's abduction and throws himself into the investigation, knowing Cameron has an ultimate plan that is far more horrific than any of his previous murders. 

A desperate call from Caroline forces Luther to put his investigation on hold. At Caroline's house he comes face to face with Baba, Jenny's ruthless and vengeful gang boss. Baba considers Jenny her property and wants compensation from Luther for taking Jenny from her. Luther must either help her or both Caroline and Jenny will die. Baba wants him to prevent a witness, currently held in a safehouse, from implicating her grandson, Toby, in a forthcoming trial. Unable to see an alternative, Luther agrees, frustrated at once again finding himself forced to act outside of police procedure.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I didn't catch Luther last year as it clashed with CSI, but I'm going to catch this series.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Wow I love this serie. It is so out of the box. The tension is building in just one episode. And the ending of episode one is again totally unexpected. You gotta love this.

----------


## Perdita

Tuesday 5 July
9.00-10.00pm BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD

 Luther's (Idris Elba) life spirals out of controlLuther's personal and professional life spirals out of control as he tries to cover up a death and appease a suspicious Baba, in the concluding part of the crime drama. He must also protect Jenny from any further harm. 

At work there's also a killer at large whose actions are ruled by his dice. How do you stop a man who sees life and death as a game and whose actions can't be predicted? 

Confronted with the gruesome reality of his actions, Luther has a momentary flicker of doubt, questioning whether he can go through with his plan. He knows that by continuing he is moving further into the dark abyss of the criminal world than he ever has before. But he must, for Jenny. Steeling his nerves he commits to his plan before hurrying back to work.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I just new the killer was going to appear at the end. I was waiting for him to be standing in the room when Erin closed the curtains but no he wasn't there so yes he had to be in the car.  Still jumped out my skin though.

----------


## Perdita

Luther creator Neil Cross has revealed that he is planning a film spinoff.

The writer told BBC Radio 4's Front Row that he intends to make the movie once the BBC crime drama has ended.

"We'll wrap up Luther as a TV show, but I think we'll then probably make the leap to the big screen," he said.

Cross added that the television incarnation of Luther would have a "powerful and moving ending".

"The final scene of the final episode is great and we wouldn't want to continue [beyond that]," he explained. "We'll go out big and leave it at that."

Last year, Luther star Idris Elba admitted that he is also keen to make a film based on the show.

"I really do want to make Luther into a film," he said. "I think that's where the ultimate Luther story will unfold - the big silver screen."

The Golden Globe-winning drama will return for a third run of four 60-minute episodes later this year.

----------

N.Fan (22-03-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Idris Elba will start filming a third series of dark crime thriller Luther later this month, it has been confirmed.

The BBC has released a special video which details the show's plans for four new episodes about the cop John Luther.

http://i1.cdnds.net/11/51/618x354/sc...12-15-at-16.33


"We start shooting in November. To create something as brilliant as Luther takes time. But it will be worth the wait," says the video.

"There will be four, perfectly dark, chillingly-formed episodes."




The video cryptically hints that Ruth Wilson's fan favourite character Alice Morgan will return for series three.

Show creator Neil Cross has previously suggested that he is planning a Luther movie and an Alice spinoff, which are likely to follow the third series.

The first two series of Luther were both voted in Digital Spy's Top 25 Shows in 2010 and 2011.

----------


## Perdita

Sienna Guillory has joined the cast of Luther for the crime drama's third series.

The latest run of the BBC thriller - which stars Idris Elba as maverick cop John Luther - recently began shooting.


Â© Rex Features / Startraks Photo

Resident Evil actress Guillory will play Luther's new love interest Mary, who meets the rogue detective in a chance encounter.

"You realise why Luther is so good when you read Neil Cross's scripts, and then you meet Idris and understand what 'untamed' means," said the actress.

"There is no other set I'd rather be on, and I love the disastrous fun of being Mary Day, the right girl in the wrong place."

Four new 60-minute episodes of Luther will see Elba's character on a mission to bring down a ruthless ex-copper.

Idris Elba said: "I want to thank the fans for waiting so patiently for the new season. We're thrilled to deliver it to you. Here comes John!"

Warren Brown (Good Cop) will also return as Luther's partner DS Justin Ripley, alongside Nikki Amuka-Bird (DS Erin Gray), Dermot Crowley (DSU Martin Schenk) and Michael Smiley (Benny Deadhead).

Further guest stars include Lucian Msamati (Game of Thrones) and Ned Dennehy (Parade's End, Tyrannosaur).

Series creator Neil Cross has expressed his desire to produce both a Luther movie and a spinoff show featuring the character of Alice Morgan (Ruth Wilson) once the third series has aired.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/news/...#ixzz2D3uvvYMo

----------


## Perdita

Ruth Wilson will apparently reprise her role of Alice Morgan in the third series of Luther.

A publicity shot from the hit BBC drama's third series appears to reveal that Wilson's glamorous killer will reappear in the new episodes.

Alice killed her parents in the first series of Luther and crossed paths with Idris Elba's title character, though the maverick cop was unable to prove her guilt.

Their twisted relationship appeared to come to an end in series two, when Luther broke his psychopathic ally out of a mental institute but refused to flee the country alongside her.

A video announcing the start of filming on the third, four-part series of Luther previously hinted at the character's return, claiming that "only Alice knows" if she will reappear in Luther's life.

Luther creator Neil Cross previously revealed that he is planning an Alice spinoff, claiming that the BBC is "very interested" in a miniseries featuring the character.

A Luther movie is also thought to be in the planning stages and would be shot after the third series has aired.

----------


## tammyy2j

When does Season 3 start?

----------


## Perdita

BBC One posted a video announcing that the new series (the UK term for TV seasons) of Luther will begin shooting later this month. Though the announcement does not set an absolute release date, it’s safe to assume that the four “perfectly dark, chillingly-formed” (gotta love that over-the-top pulp spirit) new episodes will air sometime in 2013.
Luther follows the life and unsettling adventures of Detective Constable Inspector John Luther, a brilliant (and slightly unhinged) London homicide cop. Over the course of two previous seasons, Luther has solved many a deranged murder case while repeatedly failing to cope with his own personal demons. Only through his steel-trap mind, knack for choosing the right friends, and sheer determination has Luther managed to avoid discharge and death. Now it looks like he’s about to start the whole gut-churning cycle over again.

Of course, a simple teaser video without a single shot to back it up leaves us with an overwhelming question-to-answer ratio. For instance, the first two seasons took rather different approaches to their narrative structure. Will season 3 copy an earlier season, or take off in an entirely new direction?



The video asks, “Will Alice return?” followed by the coy response, “Only Alice knows.” One of Luther’s real pleasures is watching DCI Luther matching wits with ultra-genius sociopath Alice Morgan (Ruth Wilson, of the upcoming The Lone Ranger), whom he holds in equal parts fascination and disgust. Without that dynamic, Luther will lack one of its most lively and propulsive dynamics. As such, Alice’s return (even as a bit part) is all but guaranteed.

If you’re a fan of noir, crime dramas, or police procedurals, you owe it to yourself to give Luther a watch – both of the aired seasons are streaming on Netflix. It’s not a perfect series by any measure – its melodrama can often feel treacly and some of the cases veer into cartoonish pulp that clashes sharply with the show’s more realistic moments. All that said, Luther delivers some of the darkest and most electrifying thrills of any crime series on TV.

If you want to know why so many people want Idris Elba to step into the tuxedo of 007, Luther is the first stop on your journey to understanding. His depiction of a man who is simultaneously tough as nails and emotionally damaged is captivating – even when it’s shoved into moments that wouldn’t be out of place in an episode of CSI. Needless to say, it’s quite exciting that DCI Luther will once again be stalking about the edges of crime scenes, quoting David Bowie and making one too many moral compromises.

While Luther season 3 has no announced air date, it seems likely that it will be released in 2013.

Source: BBC One (via Entertainment Weekly)

----------

tammyy2j (24-05-2013)

----------


## Perdita

A trailer for the third series of BBC crime drama Luther has been revealed.

The new series - beginning next month in the UK - will see Idris Elba's DCI John Luther investigating two conflicting crimes while a ruthless ex-cop tries to bring him down. 

Ruth Wilson has been confirmed to return as Luther's psychopathic accomplice Alice Morgan and Resident Evil's Sienna Guillory will be introduced as a new love interest for the detective.

The show began shooting scenes for the four-part run last November.

The BBC has confirmed that Luther will return in the UK in July, while it is due to air on BBC America in September.

----------

Brucie (10-06-2013)

----------


## alan45

Ep 1/4

Day and time to be confirmed
BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD

Luther returns to investigate a twisted fetishist who is murdering women in a horrific echo of an unsolved case from the 1980s. The team must put all their resources into finding the copycat killer, whose murderous spree has only just begun.

Luther’s focus is divided when a reluctant Schenk assigns him to another case – a malicious internet tormentor has been found murdered in his home, with all his possessions stripped from the flat. With so many people wanting the tormentor dead, Luther needs to apply brute force to a key witness for more information, unaware that every move he makes is being watched.

Pulled in every direction, Luther’s patience is wearing thin and a car crash, as he rushes to the second crime scene, is the last thing he needs – or so he thinks, until he sets eyes on the beautiful Mary Day. Could this chance encounter mean that Luther might just be on the verge of finding love?

But nothing ever comes easily for John Luther and other forces are at work against him, in the shape of Erin Gray, now a DCI in anti-corruption, and her boss, DSU Stark. Stark and Gray will stop at nothing to punish those who work outside the perimeters of the law and their furtive plan involves the man who is Luther’s colleague and best friend – DSU Justin Ripley.

DCI John Luther is played by Idris Elba, DSU Justin Ripley by Warren Brown, Mary Day by Sienna Guillory, DSU George Stark by David O’Hara, DS Erin Gray by Nikki Amuka-Bird, DSU Martin Schenk by Dermot Crowley and Benny Deadhead by Michael Smiley.

----------


## alan45

Ep 1/4

Day and time to be confirmed
BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD

Luther returns to investigate a twisted fetishist who is murdering women in a horrific echo of an unsolved case from the 1980s. The team must put all their resources into finding the copycat killer, whose murderous spree has only just begun.

Lutherâs focus is divided when a reluctant Schenk assigns him to another case â a malicious internet tormentor has been found murdered in his home, with all his possessions stripped from the flat. With so many people wanting the tormentor dead, Luther needs to apply brute force to a key witness for more information, unaware that every move he makes is being watched.

Pulled in every direction, Lutherâs patience is wearing thin and a car crash, as he rushes to the second crime scene, is the last thing he needs â or so he thinks, until he sets eyes on the beautiful Mary Day. Could this chance encounter mean that Luther might just be on the verge of finding love?

But nothing ever comes easily for John Luther and other forces are at work against him, in the shape of Erin Gray, now a DCI in anti-corruption, and her boss, DSU Stark. Stark and Gray will stop at nothing to punish those who work outside the perimeters of the law and their furtive plan involves the man who is Lutherâs colleague and best friend â DSU Justin Ripley.

DCI John Luther is played by Idris Elba, DSU Justin Ripley by Warren Brown, Mary Day by Sienna Guillory, DSU George Stark by David OâHara, DS Erin Gray by Nikki Amuka-Bird, DSU Martin Schenk by Dermot Crowley and Benny Deadhead by Michael Smiley.

----------


## Perdita

> Ep 1/4
> 
> Day and time to be confirmed
> BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD
> 
> Luther returns to investigate a twisted fetishist who is murdering women in a horrific echo of an unsolved case from the 1980s. The team must put all their resources into finding the copycat killer, whose murderous spree has only just begun.
> 
> Luther’s focus is divided when a reluctant Schenk assigns him to another case – a malicious internet tormentor has been found murdered in his home, with all his possessions stripped from the flat. With so many people wanting the tormentor dead, Luther needs to apply brute force to a key witness for more information, unaware that every move he makes is being watched.
> 
> ...


Confirmed for BBC One on 2 July at 9.00pm to 10.00pm

----------


## Perdita

> Ep 1/4
> 
> Day and time to be confirmed
> BBC ONE and BBC ONE HD
> 
> Luther returns to investigate a twisted fetishist who is murdering women in a horrific echo of an unsolved case from the 1980s. The team must put all their resources into finding the copycat killer, whose murderous spree has only just begun.
> 
> Lutherâs focus is divided when a reluctant Schenk assigns him to another case â a malicious internet tormentor has been found murdered in his home, with all his possessions stripped from the flat. With so many people wanting the tormentor dead, Luther needs to apply brute force to a key witness for more information, unaware that every move he makes is being watched.
> 
> ...


Confirmed for BBC One on 2 July at 9.00pm to 10.00pm

----------


## Perdita

Episode 2/4

Transmission to be confirmed

Lutherâs date with Mary and the promise of romance is interrupted by the news of another murder. The killer has struck again; the number of victims is escalating and fast.
Faced with the repercussions of their public disagreement, Luther orders Ripley to investigate the Jared Cass murder on his own. Meanwhile, he throws himself into a mountain of cold case files, determined to connect the past and present in order to predict the fetishistâs next move.

In a care home a cancer-ridden patient, William Carney, eagerly awaits a visitor. Itâs the killer, who has a present for him - pictures of his spoils and promises of more to come.

Ripley has to choose whether to turn a blind eye to Lutherâs unorthodox policing or go on record. In turn, Gray finds the line between right and wrong is becoming increasingly blurred as Starkâs obsession with Luther deepens.

The discovery of an accomplice forces Luther to engage in a nightmarish duel. Can he win this battle of wits in time to prevent the next horror? Elsewhere in London a trio of girls look forward to a quiet night in, unaware the killer lurks in the shadows of their home.

----------


## Perdita

Episode 3/4


Two young hoodies are shot at close range in what looks like a gangland crime. But when another man dies shortly after, Luther realises that what the three dead men have in common is a criminal record. It looks like a new killer is on the loose â a vigilante with a personal vendetta against all past offenders.
When the killer posts a video of himself online, calling for changes to the public justice system, Luther struggles to control the increased public attention. The killerâs clearly on a mission and itâs only a matter of time before he strikes again. The team struggles to predict who his next target might be with so many potential victims.

Lutherâs investigation is interrupted by a distraught Mary. She has had a visit from Stark and Gray, whose dirty tricks seem to know no bounds. Mary doesnât know what to think or where to turn but Luther can see that thereâs now fear in her eyes where there had been love. Can he convince Mary to trust him again before heâs called to another crime scene?

When the killer abducts a known paedophile, he invites the public to decide his victimâs fate. Luther counter-attacks with a similar publicity stunt, but when it doesnât go as planned, Ripley and Luther find themselves thrown into the middle of an angry mob, baying for a public execution.

----------


## Perdita

Episode 4/4


Marwood makes his vendetta personal â targeting Luther and those closest to him, raining destruction on everything he touches. Stark and Gray arrive just in time to hurry Mary to a secret place, but is her safety really Starkâs priority or is she just a pawn in his game to lure Luther to him?
Luther, bereft of friends and support, is left broken when he is accused of crimes he hasnât committed. But just as his situation seems hopeless, help arrives in the form of an unexpected ally. How can he stop Marwood becoming a public martyr, when he himself is on the run, forced to work outside the law?

Luther realises that Marwoodâs desire to avenge his wife wonât be satisfied by punishing past offenders in this vigilante campaign - he also wants to punish his wifeâs murderer. Lutherâs private investigation leads him to discover that Marwood has kidnapped an innocent woman as leverage against the man who killed his wife.

Luther confronts Marwood with disastrous consequences. Marwood, feeling that his control has slipped, becomes more unpredictable and dangerous. He wants Luther to suffer the way he has suffered. Suddenly, Luther faces losing all that he holds dear and is forced to make an impossible choice.

----------


## tammyy2j

Anyone watching Season 3, not overly happy with it myself

----------


## tammyy2j

It is looking good for fans of hard-hitting British cop drama Luther, starring Idris Elba, with a possible big-screen outing coming into focus.

With the BBC TV show created by Neil Cross ending after three seasons and the team ruling out more TV outings -- Elba was a producer as well as the show's star -- there is now talk of a movie version.

Cross has told British media that he is aiming to get a movie version made next year, having written a script as a prequel detailing how Elba's character, John Luther, ends up the dark, conflicted and hardened detective in the TV show.

The show creator said his script follows the detective's career in the earlier days, when he is still married to Zoe, and the final scene in the film is the first of the initial TV series.

The writer has already penned a prequel novel of sorts, The Calling, which focuses on a traumatic case involving a child killer and culminates in the detective receiving a seven-month suspension.

Cross told the Edinburgh International Television Festival last week that the TV show was finished because Elba is now an established movie star.

He plays Nelson Mandela in the upcoming biopic Long Walk To Freedom.

Earlier this year, Elba said he wanted to make a Luther film at a BAFTA preview for the third series, which aired on the BBC here and BBC America stateside earlier this year.

"We do want a new audience, but we also want to keep the fans interested, so we have to tread very carefully," Elba said at the BAFTA event.

The 40-year-old won a Golden Globe for best actor in a mini-series for his role in Luther, which made its debut on BBC One in 2011 and has become popular around the world.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

BBC America also offers a tease about the two-part miniseries continuation of the Emmy-nominated, London-set crime drama: âLutherâs back. Pitted against his most chilling adversary yet, haunted by the ghosts of his past and hell-bent on retribution, heâs drawn into a terrifyingly complex case that pushes him closer to the edge than heâs ever been.â

Written and created by Neil Cross and directed by Sam Miller (No Good Deed) the Luther special will also star Rose Leslie (Game of Thrones, Downton Abbey), Laura Haddock (Guardians of the Galaxy), Darren Boyd (Fortitude, Spy), John Heffernan (Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell) and Patrick Malahide (Game of Thrones), with Michael Smiley and Dermot Crowley returning as Benny Silver and DSU Martin Schenk respectively.

http://tvline.com/2015/09/17/luther-...os-idris-elba/

----------


## lizann

luther is back soon, new series

----------


## tammyy2j

Luther series 5 has Idris Elba returning for four new episodes

----------

lizann (29-11-2018), Perdita (29-11-2018)

----------


## lizann

most be getting some money to bring luther back as his star rising so much

----------


## Perdita

1/4

A new spate of nightmarish murders brings DCI John Luther (Idris Elba) to once again face the depths of human depravity on the streets of London.

While the monstrous and seemingly indiscriminate killings become ever more audacious and public, Luther and new recruit D.S. Catherine Halliday (Wunmi Mosaku) are confounded by a complex tangle of leads and misdirection that seems designed to protect an untouchable corruption.

As the body count rises, and gangster George Cornelius (Patrick Malahide) applies his own pressure, can Luther catch a killer and save his own neck?

----------

tammyy2j (04-12-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

It starts on BBC 1 on Tuesday January 1st at 9pm and continues Wednesday, Thursday and Friday

----------


## Perdita

2/4

2nd January 2019, 9pm


The police and Cornelius (Patrick Malahide, pictured) converge on Luther’s home.

With Halliday (Wunmi Mosaku) convinced that the body in the morgue isn’t their killer, can Luther put his own troubles to one side and find the true murderer before they strike again?

----------


## Perdita

3/4

3rd Jan 2019, 9pm


With his friend in peril and a young woman kidnapped by the relentless serial killer, can Luther (Idris Elba) protect the innocent while preventing Corneliusâ (Patrick Malahide) violent revenge from consuming him?

Who is Luther willing to save, and who canât he bear to lose?

----------


## Perdita

4/4

4th January 2019, 9pm

With Luther’s increasing absence from the case, Halliday leads the hunt for a monster on the loose - a killer determined to complete his final macabre masterpiece...

----------

